# Insiders's Paris



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm going to Paris for four nights starting the 13th and wanted to know if there were any hidden gems worth seeing?

I do know I have an extra S on the title, but I been up all night give me a break


----------



## max b (Dec 11, 2009)

I think you already know the shop Arnys, which is one of the men's best in Paris.
If you go there often you know for sure shops as Torregiani, Lagonda, Hobbs and Cifonelli.
if you have a girl friend and you want to bring home a beautiful pair of shoes : Delage in the Palais Royale.
home wear (slippers, pijamas, plaids..) : la Paresse en douce - rue du Bac


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

The secondhand clothes stalls in the marketplaces up in Montmartre. Well, they were worth a visit when I was last there in the late 80s.


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

*What sort of places?*

What sort of places were you thinking of - sights, shops, stalls? I got back yesterday from a short trip and might be able to suggest a few things.


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Everything,I was also wondering how parisians usally dress. I'm not trying to dress like one, I just don't want to be over or underdressed.

I'll be staying in the Montmarte area.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Gentry de Paris for the wife/girlfriend.


----------



## Carlton-Browne (Jun 4, 2007)

I have heard only good things about a very small restaurant with an American chef (Daniel Rose) called Spring.



Unfortunately haven't been to Paris for ages so can't report first hand.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

anglophile23 said:


> Everything,I was also wondering how parisians usally dress. I'm not trying to dress like one, I just don't want to be over or underdressed.
> 
> I'll be staying in the Montmarte area.


All styles, like in any cosmopolitan city. And no one will take a blind bit of notice how you dress. I've eaten in the finest retaurant in Paris wearing jeans and a jumper. Tourists are king!


----------

